# Chemtech ALL-TEST and DECA



## DizzeP (Dec 17, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the brand Chemtech. I have some vials of their ALL-TEST (100 prop, 100 enth, 100 cyp) and DECA (nandrolone decanoate). Am 5 weeks in and have used 2 vials of the test and half a vial of the deca. So far I have not noticed much in the way of results but I have heard the test can take 8 weeks to have an effect on a first cycle.

I also have Body Nutrition dianabol and anadrol. Have used the dianabol and pretty much decided it to be fake.

Any feedback is much appreciated

Thanks for reading


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Five weeks in and nothing ?

I think it's safe to say that it's s h i t e mate

Sorry


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would be concerned if you have nothing as apple has said sorry bud


----------



## DizzeP (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok no worries thanks for the replies


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

mate you got any pics of your chem tech stuff as thats what ive got in at the mo and it seems legit to me ive started gains already im using their tren


----------



## DizzeP (Dec 17, 2011)

Can't get pics right now I've got 10ml vials of test and deca they have a chemtech hologram stuck on. The guy I bought from said no-one has had any problems with em so they could be fine I may just need to wait a while.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How's this going mate? Any joy yet??


----------



## DizzeP (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to say I don't think the chemtech was any good to be honest. Disappointing because I thought the vials looked quite well put together and neat.

I am now approaching 3 weeks of using zafa testonon (sust) amps, and I have also just started europharma sustanon and deca. I can say that I believe the zafa testonon to be legitimate, although I can only draw around 0.8ml from the amps. My appetite has increased dramatically. I am now eating around 700g carbs and 500g protein daily with ~150g fat. Also a couple of people have commented saying that I look a bit bigger. So yeah I am happy with the zafa testonon and also have fairly high hopes for my europharma injectables. Sorry to those who currently have chemtech gear.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont know why people try out new labs all the time. Ill hapily stick to the tried and tested and no im going to get gains.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DizzeP said:


> I have to say I don't think the chemtech was any good to be honest. Disappointing because I thought the vials looked quite well put together and neat.
> 
> I am now approaching 3 weeks of using zafa testonon (sust) amps, and I have also just started europharma sustanon and deca. I can say that I believe the zafa testonon to be legitimate, although I can only draw around 0.8ml from the amps. My appetite has increased dramatically. I am now eating around 700g carbs and 500g protein daily with ~150g fat. Also a couple of people have commented saying that I look a bit bigger. So yeah I am happy with the zafa testonon and also have fairly high hopes for my europharma injectables. Sorry to those who currently have chemtech gear.


Cheers for the reply. I'm useing the chemtech max-test at the moment the 400mg blend with prop, cyp and e. Only at begining of third week so too early to call it but I have started to notice some decent strength gains. This is likely to be the dbol however! I'll see how it goes for the next few weeks. Started to see ct gear a bit more now but still very few reviews of it. I'll post my thoughts once I'm done in a couple of months.

If it doesn't kick in after 5 weeks or so I'm switching to PC.


----------



## DizzeP (Dec 17, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I dont know why people try out new labs all the time. Ill hapily stick to the tried and tested and no im going to get gains.


Yeah that's definitely a good way to go. This chemtech stuff were the first vials I bought though and I had little idea of what brands were known etc. I trusted that they would be real as a couple of guys at the gym were using them also, and couldn't find any bad reviews. Even on this forum people seem to be saying that they are making gains with chemtech gear; but all I can say is that what I got in particular was no good for me.


----------



## DizzeP (Dec 17, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers for the reply. I'm useing the chemtech max-test at the moment the 400mg blend with prop, cyp and e. Only at begining of third week so too early to call it but I have started to notice some decent strength gains. This is likely to be the dbol however! I'll see how it goes for the next few weeks. Started to see ct gear a bit more now but still very few reviews of it. I'll post my thoughts once I'm done in a couple of months.
> 
> If it doesn't kick in after 5 weeks or so I'm switching to PC.


Good luck with that stuff. Of course the trouble is that it's going to be difficult to gauge your progress with the chemtech stuff while you're also using dbol. I definitely couldn't stand up and say that all chemtech gear is fake as my feedback is the only negative feedback I've seen on the brand. Maybe it was just the vials that I happened to get were no good. Hopefully in the near future some more people will report their experiences with the brand.


----------



## jagobody1 (Feb 5, 2012)

DizzeP said:


> Good luck with that stuff. Of course the trouble is that it's going to be difficult to gauge your progress with the chemtech stuff while you're also using dbol. I definitely couldn't stand up and say that all chemtech gear is fake as my feedback is the only negative feedback I've seen on the brand. Maybe it was just the vials that I happened to get were no good. Hopefully in the near future some more people will report their experiences with the brand.


i have used chemtech many times before mate always had good results on it one of the better ugl ive used


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

You should be fine with europharma oils, I rate them


----------



## marvinjj (Feb 10, 2012)

most people at the gym i train at are using chemtech and i have used many times myself always worked for me and and most of the feedback from gym is good but as with all ugls some love some dont


----------



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

how is it goin with chem tech mate ? night be getting some 2mrw just wondering is it worth it or is it sh**e ?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

anybody else actually get on ok with chemtech?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea me mate I ran they're tren 200 and test cyp 300 for 16 weeks and my gains were fantastic with next to no pip at all and overall great strength and everything I can't rate enough mate here's 2 pics of me after my cycle but I don't have a before pic lol


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

cheers for reply kris, im just going into my fifth week now of test e from chemtech, pleased with it so far so we`ll see how the next 7 weeks go.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

It's really good IMO mate I really rate it you should try their tren mate


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

This will only be my second full cycle once finished so i reckon ill start adding in other compounds a couple of cycles along mate tbh


----------

